# xf86Wacom.c in /usr/portgage/distfiles and what to do with

## snot

hi,

i have a Wacom Volito tablet and want to configure it,

i know the wacomproject

http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/main

but i found in /usr/portgage/distfiles xf86Wacom.c.gz

and want to use that but i'm new to gentoo and need some advise what to do with it

 :Question: 

thx in advance

----------

## Cossins

What kernel do you run? If it's any of the 2.4.x-kernels you should be fine with the standard X wacom driver (there is a guide on linuxwacom.sf.net).

If you want to get it to work on the 2.6 kernels, I tried this once, but didn't succeed. I exchanged some mails with Ping Cheng (one of the developers from Wacom, IIRC), but I gave up before we reached a solution.

- Simon

----------

## snot

the guide i know but i was curieus about that xf86Wacom.c.gz  being in/usr/portgage/distfiles cause i did nothing and it was there

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

I have a Wacom Graphire USB working under 2.6 kernels.

First, use the wacom kernel driver that comes with the kernel, and don't forget the input event interface and mouse input drivers, too. Then, for the XFree86 part, download the latest source tarball from linuxwacom.sf.net . There will be a precompiled wacom_drv.o . Copy it to /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input , overwriting the original. Add what they recommend on the project's page to XF86Config (make sure you have the right /dev/input/event? device name, on 2.6 it's a bit harder since all input devices have one, including the non-usb) and restart your X server. Note that the wheel on your wacom's mouse may not work. It doesn't for me, at least. I'd like to hear if it works for you guys.

----------

## ozbird

Hi IW,

That mostly works for me except for a couple of problems:

*  GIMP treats all devices (mouse, stylus and eraser) as the same input device, so you can't select different tools for each (e.g. select, paintbrush and eraser respectively)  Pressure sensitivity now works though which is a big improvement!  I had the same problem with the 0.5.2-beta driver under RedHat (2.4.x kernel), so I think it's a driver bug. 

*  When I started GIMP again, it only recognised the mouse and stylus - the eraser and pointer devices disappeared.   :Sad: 

With an earlier driver under RedHat, I had everything working perfectly - I forget exactly which driver and configuration I had now.  Doh!  I tried the 0.4.1 driver with the 2.6 kernel, but it didn't work at all.

P.S.:  The linuxwacom-dev CVS source code appears to compile with the 2.6 kernel; I haven't tried using it yet, but it looks promising.

P.P.S.:  The XFree86 drivers are not enabled by default, and don't build as it can't find xf86Version.h  There's probably a simple fix for this, but at ~1am, now isn't the time for me to look for it.    :Wink: Last edited by ozbird on Mon Dec 15, 2003 1:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cossins

 *IntergalacticWalrus wrote:*   

> I have a Wacom Graphire USB working under 2.6 kernels.
> 
> First, use the wacom kernel driver that comes with the kernel, and don't forget the input event interface and mouse input drivers, too. Then, for the XFree86 part, download the latest source tarball from linuxwacom.sf.net . There will be a precompiled wacom_drv.o . Copy it to /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input , overwriting the original. Add what they recommend on the project's page to XF86Config (make sure you have the right /dev/input/event? device name, on 2.6 it's a bit harder since all input devices have one, including the non-usb) and restart your X server. Note that the wheel on your wacom's mouse may not work. It doesn't for me, at least. I'd like to hear if it works for you guys.

 

Oh God! This is amazing! The only thing that had been keeping me from switching completely to 2.6 was the dysfunctional Wacom driver! And now it suddenly works!

Thank you so much for posting this!

- Simon

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

ozbird, what versions of GIMP, GTK+ and XFree86 do you have installed? All three have been known to have many tablet support issues in the past. I recommend running the latest 1.3 GIMP, and whatever most recent versions of GTK+ and XFree86 are in Gentoo stable.

----------

## ozbird

 *IntergalacticWalrus wrote:*   

> ozbird, what versions of GIMP, GTK+ and XFree86 do you have installed?

 

I'm using Gentoo x86 unstable (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"):

* GIMP 1.2.5

* GTK+ 2.2.4-r1 (and GTK+ 1.2.10-r8, I think; is there an option for emerge to list all installed versions?)

* XFree86 4.3.0-r3.

I can't find a portage entry for GIMP 1.3, so I assume you build this yourself from the source tarball?

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

 *ozbird wrote:*   

> I can't find a portage entry for GIMP 1.3, so I assume you build this yourself from the source tarball?

 

For some reason, The GIMP 1.3.x is in package.mask (why? it doesn't break anything, go figure). Just remove it and emerge, it worked flawlessly for me.

----------

## Cossins

I usually just go to /usr/portage/media-gfx/gimp and emerge the ebuild I want... usually the latest...  :Wink: 

- Simon

----------

## snot

what was MY question again?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cossins

Oh, sorry, the file that you are referring to is used whenever compiling XFree86. It is a applied as a sort of patch, and that's about it... If you want to use it, you probably have already got it, as it always gets compiled with XFree86.

Simply set up XF86Config according to http://linuxwacom.sf.net/, and all will be well...  :Wink: 

- Simon

----------

## snot

thanks   :Razz: 

----------

## ozbird

 *IntergalacticWalrus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For some reason, The GIMP 1.3.x is in package.mask (why? it doesn't break anything, go figure).

 

Yes, strange - why not have a gimp-dev entry like everyone else?

Unfortunately, Gimp 1.3 made things worse for me...  It only sees the core pointer, and I've lost pressure sensitivity with the tablet.   :Sad: 

The "Configure input devices" dialog does nothing; there are no error messages generated, so I assume this is still in the to-do list.

Back to the drawing board?  (Excuse the pun.)

----------

## snot

i'm at http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/viewdata

aswhad input # xxd event0

-bash: xxd: command not found

also ;

what device must i add to /etc/X11/XF86Config ?

thx

----------

## Cossins

You don't have to view any raw data... Simply load the wacom module and configure X according to http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/x11.

- Simon

----------

## snot

i tried it already,

but when i restart x,

nogo, so i looked at /var/log/XF86log (orso)

and it gives something like "/dev/input/event0" is not valid device

so how can i know what device it is?

thx for the reply 

sorry for the unjust data ,cause i'm away from my own computer (it's windows-hell here  :Twisted Evil:  ), but i'll survive.

o yeah i already tried event1 and 2

----------

## Cossins

Well, look in /dev/input/. I have two event*-devices there, of which event1 is my tablet and event0 is my keyboard. Try all the event*-devices you have until you find your tablet, that's how I did it.

- Simon

----------

## snot

well i'm really missing some,

when i plug it in i get

```
# tail -15 /var/log/messages

Dec 22 22:40:41 aswhad kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-1, assigned address 2

Dec 22 22:40:41 aswhad kernel: Reporting max 5104, 3712

Dec 22 22:40:41 aswhad kernel: wacom.c: Setting tablet report for tablet data

Dec 22 22:40:41 aswhad kernel: input0: Wacom Volito on usb1:2.0

Dec 22 22:40:41 aswhad kernel: usbmouse.c: usb_mouse_init (MODIFIED DEBUG)

Dec 22 22:40:41 aswhad kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usb_mouse

Dec 22 22:40:41 aswhad kernel: usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

Dec 22 22:40:41 aswhad kernel: hid-core.c: hid_init (MODIFIED DEBUG)

Dec 22 22:40:41 aswhad kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

Dec 22 22:40:41 aswhad kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hid

Dec 22 22:40:41 aswhad kernel: hid-core.c: v1.8.1-j2 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

Dec 22 22:40:41 aswhad kernel: hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

```

and i can't find the device

----------

